# Rv Newbie With A Couple Of Problems



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm having difficulty finding the hot water heater bypass valve in my 2008 23RS, can someone give me hint where to look?

Also, I hooked up to city water last night and flushed the winterizing anitfreeze from the water lines but I can't get the outside taps to flow water. I tried hooking up both the supplied nozzle and coiled hose but nothing happens when I turn on the water taps? I would appreciate any suggestions as to what the problem may be.

Also, how important is it to sanitize the water system? Does this really have to be done as often as the manual suggests?

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rames90 said:


> Also, how important is it to sanitize the water system? Does this really have to be done as often as the manual suggests


What does your manual say? I would do our 1x per year. We don't drink the water from the tank, so I'm not overly concerned about ensuring how "fresh" the water tastes.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No dumb questions here rames90!

I don't have a 23RS myself, so I have to be a little general. The water bypass will be located on the back side of the water heater. In our case it's under a bunk. You will see two water lines attached to the back of the water heater. One input and one output. Between them, is a line connecting the two (this is the bypass) and there will be a valve at the 'T' at one end of that connecting line. The valve controls whether water passes through the heater, or bypasses the heater and goes straight to the output line.

I'm a little stumped on the problem getting water to flow through the outside lines. It may be in the newer models they have added extra valves (under the counter or chassis) to shut off the outside lines. That's just a guess, but it's all I can think of at the moment.

Finally, sanitizing is important. Especially if you are going to be using the water for drinking or to cook with. We sanitize our tank at the start of each season, and again at about mid-season. How appropriate that is for you will depend on your local water, climate and how often you use the Outback. The more it sits with the water stagnant, the more often you need to sanitize it. We also do not use our water for drinking or cooking (have bottled water for that). If we did, I would probably sanitize more often than twice a year.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

If the bypass valve is on the back of the water heater it will be have to be in the bathroom under the storage area beside the sink, I just can't seem to find any access to that area! I'll post a pic of the tank tonight when I get home if I still can't find the valve.

I checked under the kitchen sink, and the water lines to the outside taps are just T'd off of the kitchen tap lines, there does not appear to be any kind of valve there so it must be an issue with the outside water connection to the hose/spigot (one of the same type as on a pressure washer or hydraulic system).

The outside water won't flow with no hose attached either, I suspect that is the way it is supposed to be based on the fitting used to attach the hose to the taps.

The manual recommends sanitization every year, I'm sure I read a recommendation to sanitize every 3 months somewhere though.... but every year is better!

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The hose and flexible faucet spout for the outside sink use a quick-disconnect type of connector, just like an air hose on a compressor. But I have found that you really need to push HARD on the outer collar and the male coupling on the hose/spout. (Harder than I would have guessed - but it will get easier with more usage.) Unless, like Doug says, there are any shutoff valves leading to the sink (which I doubt - it would cost more), then you just might be a little too reluctant to push that hard on something new.

Try again, but push harder. If the hose/spout is completely connected, you won't be able to pull it out until you slide the coupling collar back to release it. (Again, a hard push.)

(The propane tap for the stove's gas connector is just as difficult, except that you are on your hands and knees, reaching under the trailer. Mine is back in from the trailer wall about 8-10 inches - probably so the tires can't throw anything on it.)

Hope this solves your dilemma. ('Cause we sure like that outside stove and sink.)

(I drain the water system if the trailer will not be used again for more than two weeks. And I sanitize if water has been sitting in the lines for more than a couple weeks. It may be overkill, but the extra time and work is worth the peace of mind that we won't all get sick. This is especially important if your last city water connection was at a campground that supplied you with untreated well water.)

Mike


----------



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

on front bed lift matress, on the left side is pannel aprox. 24"x24'

Sengo


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

No such thing as dumb questions on Outbackers!


----------



## 4xys (Mar 18, 2007)

Our bypass is located under the front bed, the plywood lifts off, it may be screwed down as in ours. As for the outside faucet, ours has shut off valves located in the cabinet under the kitchen sink. As for sanitizing the system we only do in at the beginning of the season, we also do not leave water in our fresh tank when done with each trip. Hope this helps!


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies!

I know which panel under the front bed people are refering to, I'll take a look tonite! (Been wondering what was in there)


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for all of the info and suggestions!

I found the bypass under the front queen bed, I sanitized the water system and I loosened the outside tap pressure connect from the water pipe with the idea of see if water was flowing to the connection and it started working (not sure why....) from then on it worked fine all weekend.

Our first time out with the trailer was a success! (Except for the truck, the check engine light came on as we were approaching home, wonder what's wrong with that now!?!?) Can't wait for the new F350 to arrive later this month.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is a photo of the valve. Should be similar in yours.










c


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

If the outside shower is the same as mine, hold the shower head in your hand like you are spraying someone. On the back of the shower head there is a dial(part of the showerhead)that will rotate 1/4 turn, to turn the flow off and on.
Try taking a look for that.
Gord


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rames90 said:


> Thanks for all of the info and suggestions!
> 
> I found the bypass under the front queen bed, I sanitized the water system and I loosened the outside tap pressure connect from the water pipe with the idea of see if water was flowing to the connection and it started working (not sure why....) from then on it worked fine all weekend.
> 
> Our first time out with the trailer was a success! (Except for the truck, the check engine light came on as we were approaching home, wonder what's wrong with that now!?!?) Can't wait for the new F350 to arrive later this month.


Glad to hear it was a sucessful weekend! Don't worry, that new 350 can tow the old truck and the OB if you need it to!


----------



## rames90 (Feb 28, 2009)

Compulynx said:


> Here is a photo of the valve. Should be similar in yours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photo!

Looks the same as the valve I found.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

Glad you had a good first time out.


----------



## DVincent (Jan 8, 2007)

Outside Sink - No water???
2009 Outback 30BHS
I am also having trouble with my outside  sink/water. I just tried to turn it on (from winter storage) this past weekend. My blue hose was actually rotted with several holes - appears to be rot, not mice







so I will be sure to take it inside with me next storage. Now, after I hooked up the hose and/or faucet, no water came through. I bent my brain to try to remember if there was an inside shut-off valve, and I decided that there was NOT. So, I unscrewed the entire valve, and discovered a plastic thingie with a blue spring inside that appeared to be jammed. I took my pocket knive and unjammed the blue "washer" type thingie and it pushed freely. I then reinstalled the faucet, and then I DID get the HOT water to come through the faucet, but NOT the cold side (???) Any suggestions? - I am stumped.
Dan (Daisy Dog)








[email protected]


----------

